

Adding a Backend to Your App In Android Studio - skotwani
http://android-developers.blogspot.com/2013/06/adding-backend-to-your-app-in-android.html

======
narcissus
So this is a completely noob question, but anyway... how easy, I wonder, would
it be to take the 'interface' to the backend there and export it in such a way
that it could be 'imported' into a Monotouch or maybe Phone Gap type system?

I guess what I mean is, would it be easy to take this prebuilt interface on
the client code side and build it then into a system that will build for
different mobile OS'?

Either way, I'm loving the ideas that are starting to come out of Android
Studio.

~~~
skotwani
The backend generated through this feature makes use of Google Cloud
Endpoints. Since Android uses Java, those are the client libraries that get
generated as part of the process. You can, however, generate client libraries
for your backend in a variety of languages. As an example, here is the
documentations for JavaScript:
[https://developers.google.com/appengine/docs/java/endpoints/...](https://developers.google.com/appengine/docs/java/endpoints/consume_js)

------
pmelendez
Does anybody here had used Android Studio extensively enough to give an
opinion? Is it good? Is it heavy?

~~~
jug6ernaut
Its pretty much Intellij Community edition customized for Android development.
Intellij is AWESOME, hands down better then eclipse. Android Studios being
based on Intellij is pretty awesome also, the android integration only makes
it better.

I had issues where it constantly crashed on one build, but the next update
fixed that. Beyond that one issue it has be great. If your using eclipse it
will take a day or two to transition over, but after that you will ask why you
ever used eclipse in the first place.

